# Just wondering about boobs



## Katya (Jun 23, 2011)

Quick question, hoping for lots of answers. :-D

How important is breast size--and I'd like to hear from men and women please.

I've always been unsatisfied with my A-B36's and they're looking even more tired these days after nursing four. Been reading Athol and just get the impression that breast size is important.

Hubs says he doesn't care, says he loves them just as they are, but 12 years of breast-focused porn use (recently discovered) has shattered my trust in that.

I would like to be bigger. But I wouldn't go as far as surgery. Maybe some herbal supps or something.

Whatcha'll think?


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Katya said:


> Quick question, hoping for lots of answers. :-D
> 
> How important is breast size--and I'd like to hear from men and women please.
> 
> ...



Breast size is super important for some fixated guys but for most mature men its about the overall curviness. If you think he'll stop permanently using porn if you have some nice perky C's or D's then don't do it. That's a loosing battle IMO. If you think herbal supplements can change breast size then no amount of advice will help you.


----------



## jackv86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it depends on the guy, but most guys like big tits ...but tits are not as important as how confident and open you are in bed. If you are great in bed, then your boob size won't matter so much


----------



## ViperStorm (Jul 11, 2011)

For me, it's not the size at all. I will admit that large breasts are eye catching but I have usually found myself more attracted to women with smaller breasts.

Regarding porn I would suggest that the industry (material) promotes large breasts. So, perhaps what you are seeing isn't just because it's what he is in to? Yes there are small breasted porn stars and I'm no expert but I'm thinking C, D, and DD carry the the industry.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Katya said:


> Quick question, hoping for lots of answers. :-D
> 
> How important is breast size--and I'd like to hear from men and women please.
> 
> ...


I like them.

In all seriousness, I never really mattered to me. 

With respect to the porn, I know I tend to view what I don't have at home. Not because I don't like what my wife has, but because it is different. For example, my wife is blond, so i tend to look at dark haired woman, not because I don't like blonds, but because I have a beatiful blond at home. I hope this explanation makes sense.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Guy here. I prefer smaller breasts. I'll take an A cup over DDs any day. Admittedly some days they are nice to look at or think about playing with but overall, give me the smaller ones any day!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry you are hurt by this. 

I agree with the comment that most porn is geared toward bigger boobs so it may be a coincidence.

That said don't confuse his porn use with his relative dissatisfaction with you and/or your boobs. I married late in life, some of the women i dated had big boobs, small boobs whatever. No matte how attractive they were I still masturbated. Try to get your head around the idea that 90% of men do it regardless of what their wife looks like. 

I love my wife with all her imperfections as surely she accepts mine. I am sure she wishes i made more money, didn't snore or lost a few pounds. Nonetheless she loves me and is attracted to me. Same for me. 

My wife had brothers, and a father who she all discovered looked at porn. She also has male freinds in her workplace and has come to accept that most men (even hers) enjoy porn. Even ones married to women who could practically be swimsuit models. 

I know it may be hard and this is an area of disconnect that men and women have conflict on. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

My wife is perfect she is a c but would like to go D. Don't get me wrong I like reasonable large breasts but it wouldn't change my attraction to her one way or the other. That being said; I want her to have what she wants and if it makes her feel sexier I'm game.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

You should be able to trust him when he says that it doesn't matter because it really doesn't with many men. Keep in mind that in most images of porn, you can't see the person behind the image. They are just looking a pure imagery. Many men associate moderate sized breasts or smaller to a woman who is strong, confident and passionate, so they want her to be comfortable in her body.

For me, I just can't get past the womanly shape of hips and caboose, so I rarely look up that far.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Woman here. I'm a C cup and am fine with that. I have a small frame so my boobs look bigger probably than they are but either way I don't care as long as I healthy. I'm happy with my size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

I've offen wondered this as my husband has never been secretive about the fact that he's a boob man. I have A-B36's too and after one child, I'm glad they're not any bigger due to gravity. LOL!

All joking aside, I too have been obsessed with big boobs, always wanted them. I told H that after all the kids we plan to have, I'd like to get a boob job. He's gotten upset with me over this many times. While he likes looking at huge breasts, he says, "I love YOUR titties because they are yours."

I've come to accept that while I myself wish they were bigger, my husband loves every bit of me regardless of the size. Doesn't bother me if he looks at boobs because mine are the only one's he's playing with .


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Katya said:


> Hubs says he doesn't care, says he loves them just as they are


Done :smthumbup: 

This might not give the same comparison to help you feel better but it's the best I could think of. My H knows I'm typically attracted to artistic/creative looking men with a slightly unkept look. But that's not how he looks and I wouldn't want him to try to be that. While that could be my "type" on a purely superficial level, I'd still choose the way my H looks. I think he's attractive and sexy on a physical level - but of course there's a lot more to a person than those things and this is why he's had me head over heels for him. He might knowingly nudge me if a scruffy-poet-character comes into a movie we're watching, but it doesn't mean I want him to try to be that. Does this make sense at all?

Be happy with what you got, your husband is


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone so immature as to rule out a perfectly acceptable woman over breast size wouldn't be someone you'd want, anyway. I love my wife's breasts but if she gets cancer and it's a choice between saving her life or her breasts, I'll personally cut them off and toss them in the garbage.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Any breasts will look better if you do some weight training for muscular support. Even if you are just using your own body weight such as pushups or pullups (letdowns if you can't do pullups). 

I would seriously put in at least 6 months of weight training before considering any other form of change, not just surgery or implants but also supplements (which will cost money, and you could have allergies to them or upset the natural balance of your body). Weight training is the safest and cheapest and will help you feel good about your body because you will know it is all you that made the changes, not something external or contrived. And you can have more fun with your body with those great pecs and 'guns'...stay on top longer, for instance 

Oh, I am a 28EE or 28E depending on the bra. Am 5'2" and 100 pounds and got whistled at while walking down the street in shorts and a modest blouse. Have you got new bras lately, like a good fitting with a decent bra? That can make a big difference in how what you have presents itself. As well as clothing styles and accessories and the right hair style that points or frames. Trimming your waist by weight training as well as general shaping over time will help everything look more shapely and natural... I am 47 and am not a fitness fanatic, a small to moderate amount of effort goes a long way when it comes to weights and toning.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a guy and oddly enough, I never cared much about boob size. I don't know why, I just never cared. I'm more turned on by other body parts than boobs.


----------



## Katya (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks all, really appreciate the responses. I would say I'm encouraged. Like the fitness response especially. 

And Unbelievable, I'm not really referring to being ruled out. I know my dh is crazy about me....I just sometimes feel....embarrassed maybe? Somewhat, like, I'm not enough for him because I know boobs are his thing and mine are just not so impressive. I just worry that it could become just one thing in a long line of things that cause him to slowly lose interest perhaps. But others have given some other good points, like being confident and such and I'm good at that. You people here are the only ones to hear my 'secret' anxiety! To the rest of the world I can be borderline intimidating, I'm told.

Thanks again. This forum is really awesome, so much better than others I've tried. People here largely give intelligent, well thought out answers and I really appreciate that.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I love that they come in different sizes and shapes. Sometime really tiny ones do it for me, sometimes big ones, though if they are too big I only find them sexy when bolstered  I like to look at big ones, but I think I find small ones more approachable and less intimidating and just as sexy. However I am a little hung up on on symmetry, shape, nipple size/placement etc but I'm a little OCD about that kind of thing.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Katya said:


> Quick question, hoping for lots of answers. :-D
> 
> How important is breast size--and I'd like to hear from men and women please.
> 
> ...


Your hubby is probably being honest with you. What you read in Athol was that breasts can be too big. He suggested you look for a women without large breast when she is young. 

Some men do like large breasts. I like proportion the most. But I like the female form in a great variety.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

barbieDoll said:


> I've offen wondered this as my husband has never been secretive about the fact that he's a boob man. I have A-B36's too and after one child, I'm glad they're not any bigger due to gravity. LOL!
> 
> All joking aside, I too have been obsessed with big boobs, always wanted them. I told H that after all the kids we plan to have, I'd like to get a boob job. He's gotten upset with me over this many times. While he likes looking at huge breasts, he says, "I love YOUR titties because they are yours."
> 
> I've come to accept that while I myself wish they were bigger, my husband loves every bit of me regardless of the size. Doesn't bother me if he looks at boobs because mine are the only one's he's playing with .



Please listen to your hubby on this. For me natural breasts are much nicer than stripper breasts ... I mean fake boobs.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Who doesn't like boobs?

That said, the wife is getting her fake ones removed after 15 years. They are giving her hassles and have for years. She gets pains and is effected by the cold.

Not only that, now that we need individual health insurance policies, guess who is getting refused coverage? Yup, the fake tits jacked up that.

I didn't want her to get 'em when she did. She insisted it was for her self esteem at the time. In reality? She denies it to this day but it was to impress the guy she was cheating with.

Kinda takes any fun utterly out of touching those boobs for me.

It's the woman, either you want her and she is worth that wanting, it's not the particular body part size.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I won't lie that a pair of 36D pair of boobs are great to look at but personally, I'll take a nice bubblebut over a pair boobs any day of the week - especially if the woman is wearing a tight pencil skirt.:woohoo:


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Katya said:


> Quick question, hoping for lots of answers. :-D
> 
> How important is breast size--and I'd like to hear from men and women please.
> 
> ...


Go with what your H actually tells you. But it sounds like you are the one who is unsatisfied with your breasts, not your H. Don’t use your H as an excuse to do something about it. Own that one yourself. If you do go and change, he may well not like the change. That’s a risk you take.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

Katya said:


> And Unbelievable, I'm not really referring to being ruled out. I know my dh is crazy about me....I just sometimes feel....embarrassed maybe? Somewhat, like, I'm not enough for him because I know boobs are his thing and mine are just not so impressive.


My first lover was a tiny woman (I don't know if she ever broke 100 lbs.) and nearly flat chested, but when taken in context with her physique, she looked just fine, to me.

Quit worrying. If DH is happy, be happy with yourself.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

katya.

I just want to say that if your husband watching porn is not OK with you and makes you uncomfortable, then you should let him know. Your feelings should come way before porn.

Moreover maybe ask him if he found out that you had been watching porn involving men with 12 inch D!<s for the past decade and secretly got off on it all the time, how he would feel? porn should make most women uncomfortable, and men should stop acting like they have a right to "variety", and like women are just things and not people.

men do not have to watch porn nor do they need it, just like cheating, men have a choice. he can choose to focus on you instead, and enhance your sex life and his attraction to you.

I think your reaction is normal, and many women feel insecure when faced with this type of thing. It's just that society currently tells women, that nope they are not enough, and men need more, more, more. However that is just not true.


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

I love all shapes and sizes, they're all beautiful. It doesn't matter big or small it's the womans personality and sexuality that is the real turn on for me.


----------



## fredless (Jun 12, 2011)

I've always liked smaller rather than larger breasts. My wife is 36B. She has, on occasion, brought up getting a boob job. I told her that's fine but don't be surprised when they get less attention from me. I like the real and natural feel of her breasts. For me personally, I don't like the look of breasts after a boob job. They simply don't look natural to me.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

I love breasts! but personally always felt anything bigger than a mouthful is a waste. Would never want any woman I was with to get them for me, as the thought of fake ones would spoil them....for me. Give me natural, I will take what you got and be very happy!


----------



## Katya (Jun 23, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> I love breasts! but personally always felt anything bigger than a mouthful is a waste.


:lol:

Love that. 



I just want to say that if your husband watching porn is not OK with you and makes you uncomfortable said:


> I didn't get into the details there, so you of course wouldn't have known, but he dropped the porn pretty much the moment it was discovered and he is more than aware of my feelings on it. It's a none-issue now....just the fall-out sometimes that we're still dealing with. Thanks for the compassion though Syrum, appreciated.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> I love breasts! but personally always felt anything bigger than a mouthful is a waste. Would never want any woman I was with to get them for me, as the thought of fake ones would spoil them....for me. Give me natural, I will take what you got and be very happy!


Call me insensitive, but I tend to think that more than a handfull is a waste. You could say that I have higher standards, but I don't have big hands.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> but personally always felt anything bigger than a mouthful is a waste.


I hesitate because of the OP... but there is one thing that is only possible with an amply endowed woman: both nipples in the mouth at once.

That said, I'm also in the camp of loving them all. Little, big, they always get my attention. Then again I am a total pig.



Hoosier said:


> Would never want any woman I was with to get them for me, as the thought of fake ones would spoil them....for me. Give me natural, I will take what you got and be very happy!


:iagree:


----------



## SKN (Jul 29, 2011)

For myself, porn appeal to men has very little to do with HOW YOU look! It isn't out of disappointment. It has more to do with a lack of sexuality in the relationship. 
When a relationship starts to 'settle' when we stop trying to woo our significant other. Porn is an action to a reaction. We don't want to put anymore pressure on the other. Time becomes precious, we no longer have the drive to play the 'woo' game. We no longer get 'woo'd' To quench or take care of the issue. In the past we turned to affairs, or prostitution to confidentially secure our animosity. Porn doesn't involve others to indulge our secrets, doesn't involve diseases, or emotions. 
It does create a level of unrealistic expectations! 
It does take us away from our realistic life!
It does quell ambition and drive. 
It is not helpful to a relationship. 
For me anyway.


----------



## ILoveStars (May 29, 2011)

Hmm, as a woman who's bra size is B I don't really put much stock in it. Some women have bigger breast than others that's fine. I love mine. I believe most men would take a pretty face and small boobs over big boobs and an ugly woman, correct?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

ILoveStars said:


> Hmm, as a woman who's bra size is B I don't really put much stock in it. Some women have bigger breast than others that's fine. I love mine. I believe most men would take a pretty face and small boobs over big boobs and an ugly woman, correct?


I have no specifications of what a face has to look like, but I am much, much more attracted to a face than anything boob related.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

Breasts are wonderful, and the fact that there are so many different shapes/sizes is what makes them wonderful. There are some days where I find the healthy cleavage of a well-endowed woman very appealing. Then two minutes later (did u catch that ;D ) a woman with shapely, but subtle A/B cups can be the most erotically charged person in the world. They are all good.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

ILoveStars said:


> Hmm, as a woman who's bra size is B I don't really put much stock in it. Some women have bigger breast than others that's fine. I love mine. I believe most men would take a pretty face and small boobs over big boobs and an ugly woman, correct?


Everyday of the week and twice on Tuesday.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Before children I was a 34B.

After children I'm a 34D.

Never had complaints, either size.

My husband is a butt guy  He loves mine.


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I love them all! My wife happens to have very large breasts - DDD. I like bigger breasts the best but I also like the smaller ones (the two other people I came closest to marrying had B cups). My wife wants a reduction which I really would prefer she not get but not because I don't want her to have smaller boobs - its because I don't want them hacked up. They're perfect the way they are. If she wants them smaller, I would prefer she do it through weight loss (she would like to lose 50 lbs or so on her 5 ft 3 inch frame - right now she is close to 190). I would be happy if she lost the weight or not.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm a 36DD, and my husband has candidly told me that he probably wouldn't have married me if i didn't have big boobs. My husband has even expressed reservations about my workout regimen because he doesn't want my boobs to get smaller (which hasn't happened; even if i work out like mad i can't lose weight off my boobs and my ass). I used to hate my figure because I thought I looked like a stripper and I would be incredibly jealous of skinny girls with more normal sized 'assets'. But seeing the way my husband ogles my body and goes wild over it got me over my insecurities pretty quickly. My husband has so many interesting fetishes involving my boobs, it's pretty amusing sometimes. The only problems for me are dealing with this chronic back pain and finding modest clothes that don't accentuate my curves and make me look like an actual stripper. 

On the other hand, i have cousins whose husbands want them to get breast reduction surgery (big boobs run in our family), so it all depends on the guy, I guess.


----------



## Danielson67 (Mar 10, 2011)

Those are your boobs and they are beautiful and perfect for that reason. Except them, embrace them, be proud of them. If your husband says he loves them - great. If he doesn't love them it's his problem not yours. It's not the size of tits that matter, it's that they are part of the overall beautiful "package" and each set is perfect for that reason.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife is a 36C and they are perfect. As she has gotten older, of course the shape has changed a little. She mentioned getting them "pulled up" or something to that effect. I told her that she would be doing it for her, not for me. I love them. They look great and I always want to see them, touch them, kiss them, etc.
I also look at the whole package, face, boobs, butt, legs, etc, etc.
Women are gorgeous and no two are alike which makes them even more beautiful.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

My wife is a very petite 34A. She likes to joke that if you've ever seen "Mogli" in the animated Jungle Book movie...then, you've seen her without a shirt. 

Makes NO difference to me. I love her itty-bitty titties. Sure, big ones are attractive...but, I like hers the way they are. Her fit, slender figure is HOT to me!


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

my wife has a decent handful that i am more than happy with....but being pregnant at the moment....they are huge....and im loving every second of it!!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

My H was never a boob guy in the past but he's obsessed with mine. When we fall asleep cuddling, his hand is always over mine. I'm a 36DD and warned him that when I go off to BCT I'm gonna lose weight and you know one of the first places you lose it is....your chest! I tell him that mine are DDs because of my size (a tad bit overweight) and that it's just fat. He joked about me getting implants if they get smaller. Not sure how serious he was about that :O


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Herbal supplements will do nothing for your breast size, so please do not waste your hard earned money.

Weight gain will likely cause your breast size to increase. Sometimes, birth control pills can do the same thing.


I am a C/D, depending on the bra. I love my chest and my husband can't get enough! He doesn't want me to lose weight, so that his toys stay the way they are-hubby likes to randomly grab my boobs and kiss them. 

You can wear push up and padded bras.


----------

